# Ike looks so pathetic (pic)



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

He is home we also got a surprise the, cuddle sack that Pigeonsheep made him arrived. Couldn't put him in it because of his cone, so he is laying on it, it also has a matching blankie . I took the cone off, and put his new blanket on top..It has his name on it too but he is sitting on it.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Poor guy! hope he feels better soon!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, bless him. Precious little one. Even though he feels badly he still looks so CUTE!

Aren't you so grateful to have him safely home? It is all recovery and cuddles from here!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww poor baby! Can you put him in a onesie instead of a cone? The reason for the cone is just to keep him from licking/bothering his incision site. Just get a baby onesie and put his legs in it and snap it up his back. It won't fit perfect, but it will fit good enough and it's cotton and breathable. He will be sooooooo much more comfortable in it and he won't be able to get to his incision. Those cones are so barbaric IMO.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor baby. I'm so glad his surgery went well and that he is home healing. Poor Rocky had some complications and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Hopefully he will be as good as new by morning!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Aww, those eyes.

Try him with nothing & see how he goes, neither of mine licked or bothered with their incision ... mind you though, mine were glued instead of stitches and I think they irritate after a few days.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Evelyn, he's so pitiful but still so handsome, poor little babe. Give him a gentle cuddle from me. Sending lots of healing wishes!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

A aww! Poor baby! He looks so sad! He needs lots of cuddles!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww!!! Look at that little Angel.  Poor baby. His little sad face. Sweet Angel baby boy!! :love5: Feel better very soon sweet Ike. Hugs and kisses baby. 

I would try without the cone too. Or the onsies work great. They come in preemie size in the baby clothes section. He'll be much more comfy!!

Love his little snuggly!! My DC blankie should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. Poor Ike. Mylo was just as pitiful so I sympathise. I hated seeing him like that. His mood got a lot better as soon as I took the cone off.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Awww poor baby! Can you put him in a onesie instead of a cone? The reason for the cone is just to keep him from licking/bothering his incision site. Just get a baby onesie and put his legs in it and snap it up his back. It won't fit perfect, but it will fit good enough and it's cotton and breathable. He will be sooooooo much more comfortable in it and he won't be able to get to his incision. Those cones are so barbaric IMO.


Thanks, that is a great idea, I will get a few. I took the cone off as we are here most all the time. I can't stand those cones.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Poor baby. I'm so glad his surgery went well and that he is home healing. Poor Rocky had some complications and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Hopefully he will be as good as new by morning!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh no, on top of everthing else, hope Rocky gets better soon.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, he is sure milking this. I fed him his food piece by piece, while he is in his cuddle sack, and made him drink some water. Carried him out to pee. He growled and showed his little teeth at Sadie as she was smelling him. Thanks also for the good idea's, especially with the onies. I am the only one he will allow to touch him.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Thanks everyone, he is sure milking this. I fed him his food piece by piece, while he is in his cuddle sack, and made him drink some water. Carried him out to pee. He growled and showed his little teeth at Sadie as she was smelling him. Thanks also for the good idea's, especially with the onies. I am the only one he will allow to touch him.


Mylo did that with Willow the first day but everything was back to normal after that


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Mylo did that with Willow the first day but everything was back to normal after that


Good to know.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

awwww poor little man! I'm so glad his neuter went well and that he is back at home w him mommy for lots of kisses and cuddles! I hope he gets that cone off soon too, Leo wouldn't let me put his on so we just had to watch him like a hawk....


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> awwww poor little man! I'm so glad his neuter went well and that he is back at home w him mommy for lots of kisses and cuddles! I hope he gets that cone off soon too, Leo wouldn't let me put his on so we just had to watch him like a hawk....


We took the cone off within 15 min of being home..


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad Ike is home! He looks so cute and pitiful at the same time in the first pic (sad eyes  ). He will feel much better tomorrow I just know it.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, bless him. Precious little one. Even though he feels badly he still looks so CUTE!
> 
> Aren't you so grateful to have him safely home? It is all recovery and cuddles from here!


I am very grateful jesuschick, I have indigestion, from worry..I don't know something so special about this little guy to us.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> So glad Ike is home! He looks so cute and pitiful at the same time in the first pic (sad eyes  ). He will feel much better tomorrow I just know it.


I know those sad eyes were tearing me apart. Thank goodness he is sleeping , hope that last all night, we are exhausted, had to have him there at 7 am, this day has seemed like a week long.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> I know those sad eyes were tearing me apart.



Those little eyes :sad5: "hence smiley" will always pull on your heart strings :love7: they get to me everytime Muffin or Poptart looks at me. Deffinately ditch the cone.
We never used a cone on any rescue males we had neuterd. Hes flippin adorable..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwww poor ike! he will be much happier in a couple days! :albino: speedy recovery little one!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Wook at his wickle face! Aww! Poor wickle boy x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

So glad he's home safe and sound, a day or two and it will all seem like a bad dream. X


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Missy is wearing a cone too.I hate it.She looks so pitiful with this thing on,but I cant take the chance of her chewing those stitches.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor baby!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Missy is wearing a cone too.I hate it.She looks so pitiful with this thing on,but I cant take the chance of her chewing those stitches.


I sure hope Missy gets well soon. I took Ike's off, because we are always here to watch him. It has been suggested to get a onsie and put on him , to keep him from messing with the stitches. That might work for Missy. I feels so bad for your little girl.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How's Ike doing this morning?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

TLI said:


> How's Ike doing this morning?


Thanks for asking, Ike's is running around like nothing happened, only thing that worries me, is he has been eating like normal but has not pooped yet, he is peeing fine. So mommy will feel a lot better when he poops.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Go poops Ike go poops!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> Thanks for asking, Ike's is running around like nothing happened, only thing that worries me, is he has been eating like normal but has not pooped yet, he is peeing fine. So mommy will feel a lot better when he poops.


I'm so happy to hear he's doing well.  Could take up to 24 hrs. for his first poo after surgery. It's the anesthesia that constipates them. Plus he might try holding it cause that area is sore. Poop will come soon.  Kisses lil Ike! <3


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

awwww hope he is better now


----------

